# 잘



## Pavel Bond

Hello!
In the phrases like
나는 더위를 잘 타다
나는 한국어를 잘 못하다
잘 means_ very, in the high grade_ or _well, properly_?
나는 더위를 잘 타다 = I can't bear the heat well (=properly=잘) or I very (=잘) hate (=can't bear=타다) the heat?
나는 한국어를 잘 못하다 = I can't speak Korean well (=properly=잘) or I'm very (=잘) weak in Korean (=한국어를 못하다)?


----------



## Zacchaeus

I think 잘 is close to 'well'
So, the former ones(I cannot bear the heat well, I can't speak Korean well) are all better than latter ones


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you!


----------

